# Round 1 Muay Thai vs Jow Ga Kung Fu - Light sparring



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2016)

This is a friendly match between my brother (Muay Thai) and Jow Ga instructors. My brother and I usually end up sparring when we are together and this time some of the Jow Ga students got a chance to test their Jow Ga Skills against Muay Thai.  

Even though this video is just light sparring, there is a lot that can be seen.  Both good and bad elements.  It was a good day for us and everyone learned something that day.  These 2 short clips will probably provide months worth of training exercise and application training.

Round 1 Muay Thai vs Jow Ga Kung Fu


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2016)

drop bear said:


>


That's a good technique. I think there were 2 of those in the sparring video.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 30, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> That's a good technique. I think there were 2 of those in the sparring video.



They were all the other way. Opening the next shot rather than shutting it down.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 30, 2016)

drop bear said:


> They were all the other way. Opening the next shot rather than shutting it down.


That is correct.  For me it's the scooping hand that is the technique so I see it as the same technique just applied to the different side of the leg.  I'm not sure if you can tell in this picture but I'm doing the same technique.  Opposite hand scoops-redirects opposite kicking leg,  This will be in the Round 2 videos that I post.  If the follow up counter is considered a part of the scooping hand technique then I guess that would be viewed as one technique.


----------



## FriedRice (Mar 22, 2017)

drop bear said:


>



I hate this Muay Thai, parrying technique.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 23, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> This is a friendly match between my brother (Muay Thai) and Jow Ga instructors. My brother and I usually end up sparring when we are together and this time some of the Jow Ga students got a chance to test their Jow Ga Skills against Muay Thai.
> 
> Even though this video is just light sparring, there is a lot that can be seen.  Both good and bad elements.  It was a good day for us and everyone learned something that day.  These 2 short clips will probably provide months worth of training exercise and application training.
> 
> Round 1 Muay Thai vs Jow Ga Kung Fu



Finally, a striking video where I can easily tell which person is from which style, and not two people throwing haymakers and ridiculous looking kicks at each other.   And I thought that didn't exist lol.

On a side note, and please don't take it the wrong way, but why do you guys use that HUGE looping hook punch so much?  Every time I see it, all I can think is cover the sides of my head and dart in with a fast and hard cross.  Easier said than done however.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 24, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> On a side note, and please don't take it the wrong way, but why do you guys use that HUGE looping hook punch so much?  Every time I see it, all I can think is cover the sides of my head and dart in with a fast and hard cross.  Easier said than done however.


Jow Ga Basic Punches are the big circular punches.  The big looping hook is a preference of the other instructor.  Jow Ga doesn't teach looping hooks.  Jow Ga hooks are more like boxing hooks.  The big circular punches are one example of long fist fighting.  They look like haymakers but they aren't and that's part of the deception.

This video shows the long punch better.


----------

